# Marples chisels



## J D Architectural Joinery (13 Apr 2008)

or should I say Irwin. Is it me or the amber handled chisels these days as bad as there cheaper range. I had an apprentice come to me prior to his skills test to sharpen his chisels on my tormek. And after looking at the edge of the steel, it looks awfully weak.
They truely look like they are worth the £20 mark that you can get them when you think you are getting a great deal. I certainly wouldn't advise anyone on buying the Irwin range of stuff. The block plane was falling apart, the No 4 looked cheap and tacky also.


----------



## Max Power (13 Apr 2008)

As far as I am aware production has been moved to the far east, and unfortunately the quality is nowhere near what it used to be


----------



## neilyweely (13 Apr 2008)

I have some old marples chisels, with a sort of three three leafed clover motif on the blade near the handle. It says W.Marples and Sons, Cast steel
and they are certainly better quality than the Marples chisels I have with the rubber handles, but then I suppose the newer ones are cheaper......


----------



## Anonymous (13 Apr 2008)

The Marples Pro Touch set that I bought are terrible. I should really have sent them back but didn't.


----------



## digitalbot (14 Apr 2008)

I have their set of six in wooden box and i'm more likely to hold an edge on a bit of lead. The biggest - 1 1/4" -was sent back for a replacement last autumn as it BENT when I was cutting a rough mortice for a post! ****ing rubbish


----------



## Karl (14 Apr 2008)

Same experience here - mine are about 3 years old, and only get used for rough work (knocking tiles off walls, opening paint tins etc). Haven't bothered to sharpen them in a couple of years - waste of time!

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Hatherton_wood (14 Apr 2008)

Since the production moved to China the Marples are rubbish. Not surprised that B&Q for example have stopped stocking them and the planes. Its a great shame that they closed the Sheffield factory- with the most up to date equipment which had just had several million spent on it - only to produce inferior products in China.


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Apr 2008)

I prefer the older Marples chisels too and I use eBay for those.

After a lot of soul-searching I have decided to go for broke on a set of Blue Spruce paring chisels from the USA. (Your fault, Nibbo) I shall probably have to wait, but that will give me time to pay off the plastic! 8-[ 

(I must remember to keep my mallet with the older chisels, though, so I don't get tempted. )

John


----------



## Lord Nibbo (17 Apr 2008)

Benchwayze":3k54m3lf said:


> After a lot of soul-searching I have decided to go for broke on a set of Blue Spruce paring chisels from the USA. (Your fault, Nibbo)
> 
> John



:lol: Don't blame me, it's that blxxdy slope thingy. :lol: 

I've still not used mine, I've still got them in the house all nice and warm :lol: But arrangements are under way for a new home in the workshop  

Infact, what started with alterations to my tool cabinet ended up with a major move around of the workshop and when I say major I mean MAJOR. When done pics will follow. :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Apr 2008)

I know the feeling very well Nibbo.. I decided I wanted a better arrangement for my bench tools. In an American magazine, I saw a floor to ceiling, Shaker tool cupboard, which I thought would be nice, if I had the wall space to house it. 

Then I realised I have about 6 feet headroom above my workbench, so a similar idea would fit right in against that wall, as the cupboard doesn't need to be more than about 12" deep. 

Consequently, next week I shall be dismantling all the shelves and moving my my plane-cabinet! 
Here we go again.  

Regards
John


----------



## Wood3434 (30 Jul 2008)

That is a great pitty because I just ordered the 6 box set of Marples M373 chisels last night off Amazon. You have made me sad now of my purchase and wish I had bought the Bahco 424 box set now.

Thanks

Darren


----------



## bugbear (30 Jul 2008)

Alan Jones":2azwohsq said:


> As far as I am aware production has been moved to the far east, and unfortunately the quality is nowhere near what it used to be



Nothing wrong with far east production - it's the price and QA specs set by the marketing men that are to blame.

BugBear


----------



## Grinding One (30 Jul 2008)

The Swiss just started a line of bench chisels,quite nice too 
I had a lot of carving chisels and they work fine,only cut myself feeling them a couple of times..  
My old blue handel marples were pretty good to but the Swiss ones seem better.


----------



## Hatherton_wood (1 Aug 2008)

J D Architectural Joinery":qtmyhe85 said:


> or should I say Irwin. Is it me or the amber handled chisels these days as bad as there cheaper range..


 
I saw a set of these the other day. They look to have the same steel as the cheaper range and to be honest don't look good. The handles have a cheap look to them. In preference I would go for the Stanley yellow handled dynarange - at least you know what steel you are getting - EN31 - which holds a good edge but a steel you need to be careful not to overheat when sharpening


----------



## bugbear (1 Aug 2008)

Welcome!

We do talk about Record tools somtimes...

BugBear


----------



## Hatherton_wood (1 Aug 2008)

bugbear":n2cyj2i7 said:


> We do talk about Record tools somtimes...
> 
> BugBear



Yes I know - I do read often!


----------

